# Meet Pretzel!



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Just got this little girl a few hours ago and thought I'd share with you guys as she grows up. 



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

I just got a new black hooded a few hours ago as well


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations on Pretzel! So cute!


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

So far I've had Pretzel a day, and I've learned she really likes to groom me. I've never had a rat do this before and I love it and think it's absolutely adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Also guys, she is very little. How old do you think she is? Her fur still has fuzzy patches like a baby instead of the silky feel adults have. Wasn't she kind of young to be adopted out?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow what a perfect hood!

Can you put her beside a common object? I'm thinking she's about eight weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Common object...lol like a pencil?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats! Pretzel is a real cutie  haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If you think she's too young (she certainly looks very very young) you can give her some soy infant formula in a bowl for a week or two  she will like it ... Hopefully an expert can recommend , but I'd say take a look at the accidental litters section and see what exactly people feed baby rats when needed  

Best of luck!!! My chip is also a black hooded and licks like crazy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

I took a picture but can't post it. She is about the size of a crayon (her body not with tail). I've only ever seen her poke at the water bottle once. She tried to drink it but idk. And I've only ever seen her try to nibble on something once. Does she just not eat a lot or do I need to feed her different food?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She's above weaning age. I'm sticking with my guess and I'm gonna get a friend to come double check. 

The food and water thing might just be the new environment and all, eating and drinking commonly makes animals vulnerable so they do it at night or when no ones watching. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She doesn't look quite 8 weeks to me but very close to it. Looks about 6 1/2 to 7 weeks. Here's a photo of Ruby at 8 1/2 weeks for comparison.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

She's sooo cute. She's Bout 7-8 weeks Id say. Rats will take tiny nibbles of food and see if it makes them sick first because they can't throw up. Fat boy Dean trusts that whatever I give him won't kill him and eats whatever I hand him.


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Pretzel started to learn a trick today.  her sister is a lot slower to catch on though. I can't wait to continue teaching her the trick because it's going so well. I'm teaching her to spin. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

aww thats awesome!


----------



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Some edits of Pretzel I made. 

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums...um 1/F331D4A6-CCFF-494E-8501-53E16CE511A4.jpg

http://i1160.photobucket.com/albums...um 1/B46363A8-8DCE-4EFF-92BB-102B9EE011EF.jpg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

